# How to connect sub to Yamaha V661 w/busted low level input ??



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe the Sub/LFE out on my Yamaha RX-V661 has gone bad.
I received a used subwoofer for temporary use and it would not turn green and play. So I connected my Aiwa's left speaker output to the high level inputs + & - and bingo.

So, it has to be my sub out or possibly the sub cable, correct?

How can I connect the sub without using the sub out on my receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only other option (at least to test) is to put your crossover for the main channels to full and hook up your sub to the left pre out (if your sub has a stereo inputs) use both left and right pre outs. Thats the best you can do. In the Yamaha's menu make sure you tell it that there is no sub.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Did it ever work? Have you gone through the RX-V661's setup and enabled the subwoofer channel? Is the internal (the RX-V661's) subwoofer level at least at midrange?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I felt so stupid I didn't want to respond.
After taking yet another look over everything two thoughts came to me:
1. The red light never went green when playing off my Aiwa, so that light just doesn't work correctly, so.........
2. Maybe this sub just stinks? Maybe it just has no beef whatsoever. So I went back into my Speaker Level settings and cranked the SBWR all the way up, then turned the gain on the sub all the way up.......turned on the music and BAM. There is the bass. 
Though not much.
(I had become used to my old eDA5-350)

So sorry for wasting your guys' time and thank you for helping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem Matt, remember the only "stupid question" is a question not asked.


----------

